# Hello



## Seabiscuit (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow...a forum that lets me talk about my cats???? Ya'll are going to wish I never found this place lol. Get me to talking about my cats and I will NEVER shut up. I am a die hard cat lover through and through. There is nothing anyone could ever do or say that could keep me from loving cats. I grew up with having three cats in the house hold most of the time. As an adult I just went a short period of time without a cat and it felt something was missing the entire time.

My poor husband. Let me put it to you this way. If I was not married I would probably have more cats than the four I have now. I would be the crazy cat lady. Unfortunately, I love my husband and I suppose I should considere myself lucky to have the four I have. If there is stray then I feed it, if it needs medical care, then I will find a way to get the cat the care it needs. If the neighbors leave town I care for their cats. My inlaws come to visit, they are allowed to bring the cats with them. If there is a sign for free kittens, then it's best if I take a different route.  lol If I meet someone for the first time, after finding out thier name....the next question just might be "Do you have a cat?".  Don't get me wrong. I know when enough is enough and I know my limit. I am just saying I have a true soft spot for cats. 

The cats rule the roost around here.  

I have a boy cat named Seabiscuit but we call him Biscuit. Biscuit was born with a birth defect. He has less toes than he should. The vet called it syndactyly (spelling). He has one working toe on one foot and two on the other. The reason I got Biscuit is because he was the last of a litter to not find a home because of his disfigurement. His little paws are not exactly the prettiest things to look at (but we tell him he has the most beautiful paws :wink. The lady who had him said that if nobody took him they might take him to the vet to be put down or take him to the pound, either way they were not keeping him. She was an elderly woman. So I came to see Biscuit and I fell in love. He ran up to me as if to say "I knew somoene was going to adopt me, I just knew it" and he was right because without a moments hesitation I said "I will take him". My husband named him Seabiscuit after the movie. I don't know the exact quote but the man who saves the horses who are supposed to be put down because they are no longer good race horses says something about not putting the horses down just because there is something wrong with them or because they cant race....something to that extent. So Seabiscuit he is and we call him Biscuit for short. He is like another son to us. He is black and white. He is spoiled spoiled spoiled, but he has a super personality, but don't they all??  

Sissy, or Sissy Pie is what we call her, is little miss snooty. But we love her any how because that snootiness is all just a show. When she is tired and wanting attention she is the sweetest cat. She has some funny quirks like she likes to lick plastic? Plastic bags, plastic containers, plastic barbie dolls, plastic anything. She is my little bug hunter, no spiders in this house! She also does not like other cats, but she does not have a choice around here. She is a grey tabby, she is small but fat...much like myself :lol:. 

Then there is Mama Kitty who showed up as a stray. So tiny that I thought she was a kitten herself but she wasnt. She is just a tiny cat full grown. She showed up as a stray and never left. She would not leave even if we wanted her to. I keep my cats in the house. But Mama Kitty can go out and work in the garden with me and never leave my side. Almost like a dog. You guessed it, she had kittens so that is how she got her name. We call her Mama for short. She is a wonderful mother. She has been spayed now though so no more babies for her. She is white with tabby markings.

Billy who we normally just call Boo is Mama Kitty's son. He is not so little like his mother, in fact he is like the king kong of cats. This cat is huge, not fat, just a hunk of a cat. We kid around and say his father must have been a panther. His purr is as big as he is, loud and I love it! He is all black with just a tiny bit of white on him. He is skittish of loud noises, but loves people. However, when I took him to the vet to get neutered they told me he was the worst cat they had ever seen, he threw such a fit. By the time I came and picked him up and held him he was purring up a storm. Liars, talking about my boy like that. :lol: LOL Billy and Mama Kitty have a special bond, they sleep together and give eachother a bath. I dont know if they really realize that they are son and mother but they still have a special bond that the other cats do not have. 

I have had other cats as well that I will have to wait and see in heaven. If I had the time I would sit and talk about each of them also. 

I should mention another special cat in my life. Jasper. He is 18 years old. I helped raise him as a tiny feral kitten. I was fourteen years old then. He lives with my mother but he is such a part of the family my kids call him Uncle Jasper.  Jasper is staying with us right now because my parents are out of town. I enjoy his visits because he loves to sleep under the covers with me. 
Didnt I say it was a bad things to get me started talking about my cats?  

I hope to read the forums and learn more about your cats also. All this talk and I never mentioned much about myself. But I am sure as time goes on you will learn more about me, that's if I ever stop talking about my cats. 8O


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 
Your name reminds me of the film seabiscuit, I love that film 8)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. You cant talk or post too 
many pictures of your fur kids here. 
You're at the right place!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> You cant talk or post too many pictures of your fur kids here. you're at the right place!


ditto here! Welcome to you and your fur family! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Seabiscuit, it was a joy reading your post. I could talk about cats all day too, and since I stay at home all day, when my bf gets home from work I tell him of all the adventures Twinkie and Sugar went through. Btw, welcome to the forum :wink:


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum i love cats also i grew up with a household of 32 cats 8O my whole neighborhood helped take care of them but they stayed in OUR house :roll:


----------

